# First Ball Python, heat mat and aspen?



## Tarantuloid (Jul 8, 2013)

I've had corn snakes, kingsnakes and western hognoses and I'm finally diving into getting my first Ball Python! There is a family I know who had bought a Ball Python months ago but can no longer take care of it (they aren't sure if the snake is a male or female) and have asked me to take it off their hands free of charge.

I have this unused terrarium complete with a heat mat sized for adult reptiles and it still has some clean aspen bedding in there. I've worked with ball pythons a little before, the only thing I want to brush up on is the humidity and heat source. Do you think an appropriate sized heat mat will be enough for a ball python? Do they have any problems living in aspen bedding, or should I use a substrate that holds humidity a little better?


----------



## VickyChaiTea (Jul 8, 2013)

Aspen is dusty and dry, chuck it or use it for your corn snakes. 

Wood chips/mulch is the way to go.  Under tank heaters are a great heat source- when used properly. Make sure to hook it up to a rheostat or on/off thermostat otherwise it'll overheat. They don't control their own heat output.


----------



## 3skulls (Jul 8, 2013)

I use aspen with my BPs, no problem. With that said I raise the humidity in the whole room and keep my snakes in racks, PVC cages. 
You do not want to spray the aspen to raise humidity, it molds very easy. 

Make sure you have enough hides to make him feel safe. Hides on the warm side and cool side. An open glass tank is not ideal but you can make it work. 

Large water bowl that he can soak in.  

Most important thing!!!
Your heat tape must be on a good t-stat!!


----------



## Tarantuloid (Jul 8, 2013)

3skulls said:


> I use aspen with my BPs, no problem. With that said I raise the humidity in the whole room and keep my snakes in racks, PVC cages.
> You do not want to spray the aspen to raise humidity, it molds very easy.
> 
> Make sure you have enough hides to make him feel safe. Hides on the warm side and cool side. An open glass tank is not ideal but you can make it work.
> ...


I picked him up just now! I decided to pick a few things while I was there such as a better sized water dish, a stat for the humidity and some more hiding places that he could fit in. Turns out the girl that gave him to me bought the ball python a few months ago for her ex boyfriend. After they broke up, he left her with the snake and she couldn't care for him because she is afraid of snakes haha. I'm not expert on Ball Python morphs, I'm thinking he's either normal or pastel, either way though, he looks neat.


----------



## 3skulls (Jul 8, 2013)

Awesome!
Post some pics and if you have any questions just let us know. 

I'm no expert but I have a ton of snakes and I'm glad to share the little that I do know


----------



## Mike41793 (Jul 8, 2013)

I have 8 myself, you'll get addicted to them too i you don't watch out! 

I applaud you on your ability to ask advice, get good advice, and actually listen! So many times I see people insisting they don't need a thermostat (or at least something to regulate the heating element) and putting their snake at risk. I've used a variety of substrates and settled on newspaper. It works well for me. 

I'm guessing it's probably just a normal, but post some pics and we'll be able to confirm it.


----------



## Tarantuloid (Jul 8, 2013)

Mike41793 said:


> I have 8 myself, you'll get addicted to them too i you don't watch out!
> 
> I applaud you on your ability to ask advice, get good advice, and actually listen! So many times I see people insisting they don't need a thermostat (or at least something to regulate the heating element) and putting their snake at risk. I've used a variety of substrates and settled on newspaper. It works well for me.
> 
> I'm guessing it's probably just a normal, but post some pics and we'll be able to confirm it.


While I do have experience with many exotic animals, I readily ask questions if I don't know something because this is a living creature, an animal that needs and deserves the best care possible. It's weird because Ball Pythons are such a common snake choice, yet it's one of the few I haven't owned yet. I've had hognoses before ball pythons. xD

I'm not sure if this particular one I have is a male or female, but after having closer hands on experience with one, I can see why people like them so much, beautiful snakes. Oh jeez, I hope I don't get addicted xD, I gotta make sure I get this one comfortable first. The paint jobs are neat, but sometimes a little overdone. I don't want a strawberry, cinnamon lemon twist ball python, whenever people tell me about all these paint job names, they hardly sound like snakes anymore. xD


----------



## Tarantuloid (Jul 8, 2013)

3skulls said:


> Awesome!
> Post some pics and if you have any questions just let us know.
> 
> I'm no expert but I have a ton of snakes and I'm glad to share the little that I do know


This isn't a spectacular image, but since he just ate before I picked him up, I wanted to disturb him as little as possible.


----------



## 3skulls (Jul 9, 2013)

Congrats!!

As you may know, a general rule is to leave them be for 24 hours after they eat. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Tarantuloid (Jul 9, 2013)

3skulls said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> As you may know, a general rule is to leave them be for 24 hours after they eat.
> 
> Enjoy!


Yeah the problem that made it a little awkward for transportation was when I told her I was coming to pick him up, she immediately fed him before giving the snake to me. Usually I buy an unfed snake and feed them a few days or so after they settle in at my house, but in this, he had just ate haha.


----------

